# TKB Trading posted CC info compromised



## pixybratt (Nov 17, 2010)

Not sure this is the right place to post this but here it is.

http://tkbtrading.com/
 they say that some peoples CC info has been compromised so I wanted to make sure everyone who orders form them sees this.


----------



## carebear (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Deda (Nov 17, 2010)

That's scary.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## cwarren (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank goodness I use paypal


----------



## glenolam (Nov 18, 2010)

Great....just when I ordered from them for the first time a few weeks ago.  Now off to double check the bank account....  

ETA - luckily no fraudulant charges...but boy my DH loves subway for lunch!    Regardless of the stuff that "could" happen, I love on-line banking.


----------



## cwarren (Nov 18, 2010)

ck to see if you bank offers notification for activity on your account..

My bank offers texting via email. your cell has like email so to speak, if you send a text to your email you can find out what it is.. no internet on phone needed ..........so I get a text everytime a withdraw is made !!
    very handy with hubby having his own debit card , and not knowing how to bring in recipts......


----------



## glenolam (Nov 18, 2010)

My phone has the email capability - I get emails when withdrawals over $150 or so have occurred.  I usually check our account daily any way - as you said when hubby has his own debit card it's nice to know where he's going/been!


----------



## glenolam (Nov 22, 2010)

OMG...well - I was one of the unlucky ones who got whacked by some creep!  All was well, I was checking my account often and got no indication any of my information was compromised then BANG...email this morning from my bank saying "A withdrawal in the amount of $708.XX was taken from your account this morning"

 :shock:   :shock:   :shock: 

The jerks spent $708 at octopus travel.com and another $136 at some computer cable on-line store.  Called the bank, cancelled the card, was told to come in and fill out some form which would refund me any charges, called each company and explained what happened - one has already issued the refund and the other (octopus travel out of LONDON) will get back to me soon.

My bank said it'd take at most 10 days to refund the money, but it usually only takes 2-3, whereas the companies said they'd process the refund immediatly after verifying my information so I opted to have the companies refund me as opposed to my bank.

Notified TKB, although that doesn't really do any good....

   :evil: 

What irks me even more is that I set up a pay pal account just after I made this $25 purchase!  Sigh....


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry glen, what a pain in the butt to have this happen. Thanks for letting us know! It seems like one of those "it can't happen to me" kinda things!


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this happened, I use a prepaid card for my on line stuff but now i feel like i need to get a new one just incase.


----------



## carebear (Nov 22, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> OMG...well - I was one of the unlucky ones who got whacked by some creep!  All was well, I was checking my account often and got no indication any of my information was compromised then BANG...email this morning from my bank saying "A withdrawal in the amount of $708.XX was taken from your account this morning"
> 
> :shock:   :shock:   :shock:
> 
> ...



you should get credit instantly.  INSTANTLY.  with a few days to officially settle the dispute.  but you should never pay the amount in question.

IF by chance you lose the dispute, only then do you have to pay.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 22, 2010)

You should definitely get your money back and right away!  Our credit card number was stolen in the summer (and we found out about it when we were away!) and the bank cancelled the card right away and when we got back we needed to fill out some forms about the fraud but everything was taken care of quite quickly.  Hopefully everything gets resolved quickly!  Feels like such a violation tho... :twisted:


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 23, 2010)

Glen, sorry you got hit.  Not fun.  Glad we use PayPal.  Of course, after reading through this thread I had to go to TKB and shop.  Geeesh.  Incurable.


----------



## glenolam (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks - it's no big deal, really when it comes down to it as no one was physically hurt (well, my heart didn't stop beating a mile a minute until I saw the money back in my account).  The travel company refunded the money this morning, but refunded $1.47 less for some reason  :roll:  I sent them an email saying "Great, but you still owe me $1.47..."  Now I'm just waiting for the other company to refund the $136 and that should appear today or tomorrow.

Went to the bank, filled out the form - they refunded the $3 overdraft charge (my savings and checking are linked so if I overdraw it just gets pulled from the savings) and are sending me a new card.

I let TKB know and she apologized and they said they are offering 10% off through the end of the year because of this - use StillLoveTKB at checkout.  I replied with a big Thanks and said I'd still be purchasing from them...it's not like it was their fault.


----------

